# RAM-Upgrade für Notebook



## NoOneElse (4. April 2015)

*RAM-Upgrade für Notebook*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Hauptspeicher meines Notebooks von 4GB auf 8GB  erhöhen. Zurzeit befinden sich 2x2GB SO-DIMM DDR3-Riegel und ich würde  gerne für kleine Virtualisierungszwecke auf 2x4GB gehen.

*Infos zum Notebook*
Asus Notebook K72JR (X72J) [2010]
i5 430M

*Infos zum RAM*
2x2GB
Hynix HMT125S6BFR8C
2Rx8
PC3 8500*S*(?)
DDR3-1066
7-10-F2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild von amazon.de

Ich habe schon nach einigen Alternativen gesucht, aber bevor ich welche bestelle, wollte ich gerne vorher hier nochmal nachfragen:

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Channel...words=pc3+8500
Corsair Apple zertifiziert 8GB DDR3 1066 MHz Laptop: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/4gb+...1-f9695b8c4a63

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass bei einigen RAM-Riegeln (insbesondere Corsair) der Zusatz "für Mac" steht, würden diese Riegel auch bei nicht-Apple-Geräten funktionieren? Da die eigentlich vom Aussehen und von den Werten sich kaum unterscheiden?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2015)

Das s steht nur für So-Dimm, also die ander Bauform als das normale PC-RAM.

Ich würde einfach 2x den nehmen Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder den Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160BJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder 1x das Kit  GeIL SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1066, CL7-7-7-20 (GS38GB1066C7DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Wenn der Takt nämlich höher ist, macht das nix - das Board setzt den dann einfach runter. Aber das 1066er-RAM wäre halt sogar teurer, eben weil das schnellere mehr nachgefragt und produziert wird, weil es eben auch für "langsamere" Boards passt.


Das "für mac" ist sicher nur ein Hinweis, weil wohl viele Apple-Jünger zu "doof" sind zu wissen, dass Zubehör nicht unbedingt ebenfalls direkt von Apple kommen muss - selbst bei stinknormalen MP3-Kopfhörern steht ja immer mal wieder dabei "geeignet für ipod"     und vlt. verträgt der Mac auch nur ganz bestimmte Riegel, wäre auch noch möglich.


----------



## luki0710 (4. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das s steht nur für So-Dimm, also die ander Bauform als das normale PC-RAM.
> 
> Ich würde einfach 2x den nehmen Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder den Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160BJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder 1x das Kit  GeIL SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1066, CL7-7-7-20 (GS38GB1066C7DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Du hast das als URL gemacht [emoji16] [emoji2]


----------



## NoOneElse (5. April 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Die beiden 1600MHz Corsair-Riegel sind *DDR3L*, kann ich die ganz normal auch mit meinem System verwenden? Mein RAM ist (glaube ich) CL7, macht das einen großen Unterschied, wenn ich CL9 oder CL11 nehme?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Das L steht nur dafür, dass die auch mit wenig Spannung (low) laufen können. Das sollte aber ansonsten ganz normal funktionieren - auch wenn das Board die "normal" anspricht: die sind von 1,35 bis 1,5V geeignet, und 1,5V wäre "normal".

 Die CL-Werte: ein kleiner Wert ist schneller, da der CL-Wert die Reaktionszeit des RAMs ist. Es ist aber so: bei zb DDR3-1600 ist der Takt hoch, dafür der CL-Wert ebenfalls relativ hoch. Taktet man dann DDR3-1600-RAM mit zB CL11 mit nur 1333, dann wird der CL-Wert automatisch auf 9 oder 10 gestellt, und bei 1066 eben auf 7 bis 9. Dazu haben die Riegel auch ne Art Info-Tabelle integriert, die das BIOS erkennen und den Riegel dann korrekt einstellen kann. Es kann sein, dass der Riegel mit CL11 bei 1600MHz bei 1066MHz wiederum "nur" CL8 oder CL9 hat, aber davon merkt man nix.


----------



## NoOneElse (5. April 2015)

Nochmals Danke

Da wär noch was Bei deinem ersten Link:

4GB Crucial CT51264BF160B DDR3-1600 SO-DIMM CL11 Single

Der RAM wird als "Single" deklariert, bedeutet das "Single Ranked"? Bei meiner Recherche soll es keine Kompatabilitätsprobleme mit "Single Ranked" geben, aber der RAM soll "langsamer?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Der Riegel hat nur auf einer Seite Chips, und die können technisch wohl nicht ganz so schnell angesprochen werden wie bei einem Riegel, wo sich das auf zwei Seiten verteilt. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man davon was merkt ^^


----------



## NoOneElse (19. April 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt folgenden RAM gekauft und eingebaut:

4GB Crucial CT51264BF160B DDR3-1600 SO-DIMM CL11 Single

Hat alles super funktioniert

Nochmal Danke


----------

